# Sticky saliva



## Missouri314 (Jan 31, 2013)

My 3 year old hens both have been salivating. They have sticky thick clear saliva sometimes dripping from their mouths. The only thing that has been different is that they have been eating a TON of mulberries. Otherwise they seem healthy.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

My chickens tend to do that when they drink to much water and they are just holding some in their mouths. Those mulberries must be juicy!


----------

